# Best(?) office chair for less than £200



## Shechemite (Sep 17, 2015)

Not sure where to place this thread so my apologies if in the wrong place.

After a _very_ long period of being intellectually unproductive, I am now (almost) back in a position where it is worthwhile setting up a little work space in my flat.

Part of this of course is having a comfortable, supportive ('ergonomic') chair that I can sit on for long periods of time (or indeed any time at all) without causing myself pain/damage. When I was at University (some time ago) I had a chair that did/had lots of things - lumbar support, tilting that could be weight adjusted or locked etc. When googling I see a lot of models that have mesh instead of cushion (for sweat?). 

I've picked up a fairly comfortable, but limited, swivelly chair from British Heart Foundation for a tenner. I'm using it for meals as well as the hard wooden chairs my dear mother gave me give me agony.

Have a birthday coming up and have asked family to club together and get me a decent chair. Been doing some research but don't really understand the territory. Any advice?


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 23, 2015)

Any ideas at all? Even where to look, or who to ask?


----------



## BandWagon (Sep 23, 2015)

You could try Amazon.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 23, 2015)

I think ringo is 'into' chairs. Not sure about office chairs, though. And I think he's got expensive taste


----------



## ringo (Sep 23, 2015)

I've got one of these, it's the best I could find for reasonable money that ticks both the 'good design' and 'very comfy' boxes. You might find better if it's just comfy you want, but these are very good.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/CHARLES-EAMES-STYLE-OFFICE-GLIDES/dp/B0035FQA2O


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2015)

take one from work

next


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 23, 2015)

I'd try to find a showroom and try some out.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 23, 2015)

Damit. Now thanks to this thread I am looking a new chairs.


----------



## aron (Sep 24, 2015)

here's what looks like a wannabe Herman Miller Aeron. pretty good reviews. I've never sat in a chair more comfortable than that herman miller. Its a ~$700 chair tho.
http://www.amazon.com/Executive-Hig...XTE8/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1329594182&sr=8-9


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2015)

I have one of these from IKEA in my home office which is pretty comfortable 






MARKUS Swivel chair - Glose black  - IKEA


----------



## Pingu (Oct 1, 2015)

i will have 2 please.. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/SWT-6-Point...r_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1443705121&sr=1-1


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2015)

I bought a used Aeron chair off eBay for something like  £200. It's bloody ace.


----------



## FunkyUK (Oct 1, 2015)

Ebay - you _can _get them for less than £200 there. Loads are priced higher / buy it now on ebay, but there are always loads secondhand there


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 1, 2015)

cheers guys - am really keen not to get something that simply _looks_ like it's ergonomic. really appreciate the advice


----------



## danski (Oct 3, 2015)

editor said:


> I bought a used Aeron chair off eBay for something like  £200. It's bloody ace.


Got mine from that place in New Cross as I was working round the corner. Seven years later it's good as new (to me).


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2018)

Need to get a new office chair as mine has given up  

Any insider knowledge?


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 26, 2018)

I have back problems and can recommend the Haworth Comforto 29 mesh chair. Has decreased my back pain quite significantly.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 26, 2018)

I got mine from that knock-off place associated with TK Maxx and, to my amazement, it's absolutely great. Apart from the bits that fall off sometimes, it's probably the most comfortable office chair I've owned.


----------



## newbie (Oct 26, 2018)

MadeInBedlam said:


> cheers guys - am really keen not to get something that simply _looks_ like it's ergonomic. really appreciate the advice


Another vote for a proper Aeron.  Mine was second hand in about 2002 and it's still working well and very comfortable. Spares and how-to vids are all out there, I've replaced the seat pan without problem. 

They show up in s/h office furniture shops, one on Wandsworth Road had plenty of them a couple of months ago.


----------



## danski (Oct 26, 2018)

danski said:


> Got mine from that place in New Cross as I was working round the corner. Seven years later it's good as new (to me).


Another three years later, all is still well


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 9, 2018)

Get a good s/h vitra from an used office supplies outlet. Avoid the eames licences ones as they are less supportive and more about design. Vitra are also maintainable and parts can be had easily


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 10, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Get a good s/h vitra from an used office supplies outlet. Avoid the eames licences ones as they are less supportive and more about design. Vitra are also maintainable and parts can be had easily


Have seen a lot of the eames vitra stuff dye to office refurb work I have been doing, I thought they looked awful to be honest, and as you said more style over substance.


----------



## WWWeed (Nov 21, 2018)

I was very impressed at the cheapo one I got from argos for £30:

Buy Argos Home Mesh Adjustable Office Chair - Grey | Office chairs | Argos


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 30, 2018)

equationgirl said:


> I have back problems and can recommend the Haworth Comforto 29 mesh chair. Has decreased my back pain quite significantly.


New office so new chairs - except the company has not provided what was agreed and my back has been bad all week. So my boss agreed to get me a new one of these for me.


----------



## maomaoroul (Jul 22, 2019)

WWWeed said:


> I was very impressed at the cheapo one I got from argos for £30:
> 
> Buy Argos Home Mesh Adjustable Office Chair - Grey | Office chairs | Argos


Invalid? ? ?


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2019)

maomaoroul said:


> Invalid? ? ?


There's always this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Buy Argos Home Black Mesh Mid Back Adjustable Office Chair | Office chairs | Argos


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 22, 2019)

Same one is £45 on Amazon...
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01N9KHIIO


----------



## maomaoroul (Nov 4, 2019)

Wholesale Black Computer Desk Chairs Mesh Sponge


----------



## tommers (Nov 4, 2019)

I got this one. Its good.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07G7VQGL9?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 5, 2019)

It really depends on what your back problem is. There's a fad in my office for those plastic back supports that slip over the back of the chair. I got offered one and declined as my chair already has support built in. The el cheapo chairs the others have don't.


----------



## nick (Nov 12, 2019)

I too was looking at aerons and now every time I go on the interwebs i get links to 2ndhnd.com, who do second hand stuff -although they don't seem to have much at the £200 point


----------



## teuchter (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm very sceptical of 'ergonomic' chairs.

There's no real evidence to show that the ugly things some people spend 100s of pounds on have any real benefit.

For the past few years my 'office chair' has been something like this. I expect you can get one for £5 at a good junk shop.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 18, 2019)

I got one of these when i set up my home office, and it's been pretty great. Ergo-Tek Mesh Manager Chair


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2019)

iamwithnail said:


> I got one of these when i set up my home office, and it's been pretty great. Ergo-Tek Mesh Manager Chair


That is a really good chair isn't it  

Was lucky to pick one up second hand (brand new condition) for £45 a month back and am chuffed with it


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 18, 2019)

Oh, nice!  That's a definite bargain.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 18, 2019)

I got 2 of these as me and my wife both work from home now. They're really good MARKUS Office chair - Glose black Robust black - IKEA


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 18, 2019)

Mapped said:


> I got 2 of these as me and my wife both work from home now. They're really good MARKUS Office chair - Glose black Robust black - IKEA


I still have one of these too. It's still great after 5 years or so


----------



## Reno (Feb 29, 2020)

I’ve recently started to get back pain due to the office chair in one of the two locations I work in. In the other (nicer) location we have a movable desk which allows you to stand and I’m fine there. Does anybody have experience with kneeling chairs ? Do they work in the long run or do they get uncomfortable?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 29, 2020)

Reno said:


> I’ve recently started to get back pain due to the office chair in one of the two locations I work in. In the other (nicer) location we have a movable desk which allows you to stand and I’m fine there. Does anybody have experience with kneeling chairs ? Do they work in the long run or do they get uncomfortable?
> 
> View attachment 200130


I had one of those for years back in the 90s.  Really comfy, althogh I did get into the habit of perching on it using the lower padded bit as a foot rest.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 1, 2020)

Seems to be no real evidence they provide any benefits for back pain. Summary here









						Does a kneeling chair reduce back pain?
					

Kneeling chairs are thought to be good for some back problems:   The kneeling chair is meant to reduce lower back strain by dividing the burden of the weight between the knees and the buttocks. Pe...




					skeptics.stackexchange.com


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 1, 2020)

iamwithnail said:


> I got one of these when i set up my home office, and it's been pretty great. Ergo-Tek Mesh Manager Chair


Can you remove the arms though?  I hate arms on chairs and prefer them to not be there.


----------



## annapneherrr (Mar 11, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Not sure where to place this thread so my apologies if in the wrong place.
> 
> After a _very_ long period of being intellectually unproductive, I am now (almost) back in a position where it is worthwhile setting up a little work space in my flat.
> 
> ...


try gaming chair. You can get a custom made decent one for $200. Also they are reallllllly comfy


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 11, 2020)

I don't think you can remove the arms, not easily anyway, only just noticed this, sorry.


----------



## alex_ (Mar 28, 2020)

teuchter said:


> I'm very sceptical of 'ergonomic' chairs.
> 
> There's no real evidence to show that the ugly things some people spend 100s of pounds on have any real benefit.
> 
> ...



it depends upon your height, the height of your desk, height of your screen and other varia

Fancy chairs can be height adjusted so all your angles are correct.

This doesn’t mean your chair isn’t fine.

But  How to sit at your desk correctly

“A correctly adjusted chair will reduce the strain on your back. Get 1 that is easily adjustable so you can change the height, back position and tilt.“

alex


----------



## Reno (Mar 28, 2020)

Lairis said:


> I was thinking of purchasing one too. Have you bought it? What do you think of it?


I haven’t bought one, have enquired at work whether they can get use one. I‘ve switched out the office chair at work for another one and my back pain has gotten better.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 30, 2020)

alex_ said:


> it depends upon your height, the height of your desk, height of your screen and other varia
> 
> Fancy chairs can be height adjusted so all your angles are correct.
> 
> ...


Yes, one you can adjust the height on is probably a good idea.
No need to spend hundreds of pounds in order to get an adjustable chair though.
I wonder if they are actually able to back up the advice on the NHS website with much reliable evidence.


----------



## Fruitloop (Mar 30, 2020)

Get the hbada one with the footrest.


----------



## bimble (Mar 30, 2020)

I bought one of these a few weeks ago (from this website), the low back ones for exactly the top of your budget..   I really like it. Especially being able to lean back and swivel like a Very Important Executive. Goes up and down as well. https://www.2ndhnd.com/collections/humanscale


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 30, 2020)

editor said:


> There's always this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot recommend this chair. I got one recently and the back support is really poor.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2020)

Brainaddict said:


> I cannot recommend this chair. I got one recently and the back support is really poor.


My problem is that the seat material on my hyper expensive second hand Aeron chair is starting to fall apart and it doesn't look easily fixable so I may have to downgrade to something shitty like that chair.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 30, 2020)

Really missing my chair from work at the moment.  Currently sat on one like teuchter 's above, and it's doing my back in.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2020)

Although this just caught my eye when I was checking prices.





> *4. HOUSE BY JOHN LEWIS HINTON CHAIR*
> *When your style ideas exceed your budget, John Lewis can help
> SPECIFICATIONS*
> RRP: £115
> ...











						Best office chairs 2022: smart, stylish and comfortable seats
					

Our best office chairs guide brings you the best chairs for comfort and support, no matter what your budget




					www.t3.com


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 1, 2020)

editor said:


> Although this just caught my eye when I was checking prices.
> 
> View attachment 204063
> 
> ...


No lumbar support though, and I bet the cushion on the seat isn't that robust. I think you'd be better off with something else, personally. Nice colour though.


----------



## danski (Apr 1, 2020)

editor said:


> My problem is that the seat material on my hyper expensive second hand Aeron chair is starting to fall apart and it doesn't look easily fixable so I may have to downgrade to somerthing shitty like that chair.


You can probably find cheaper but I think nearly all parts are replaceable 








						Herman Miller Aeron Seat and Back size B Graphite
					

Herman Miller Aeron Seat and Back Size B Carbon Classic Weave Seat and Back All Good Condition




					www.2ndhnd.com


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 29, 2020)

danski said:


> You can probably find cheaper but I think nearly all parts are replaceable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All the parts on an aeron are replaceable (you'd need a new back rest panel). Every single piece. You can give them back after 12 years guarantee is up and they re-condition all the parts...

If you are lucky enough to have bought new and have proof of purchase they will repair free for you (for the full 12 year guarantee)...

A good mid-range chair is the Orangebox Do. It is a great chair for the price. As good as chairs twice the price in terms of build and guarantee. Not sure what street value is. I buy bulk for work.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 29, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> aeron are replaceable


This is why they hold their value as a second hand chair. Apparently they are easy to fix up although I haven't done one yet.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 29, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> This is why they hold their value as a second hand chair. Apparently they are easy to fix up although I haven't done one yet.



Really easy. Just need a set of allen keys


----------



## spanglechick (May 9, 2020)

just before lockdown began I picked up this beast from Facebook marketplace for something like a tenner. I’d only just had my special comfy office chairs delivered at work following my occupational health visit, and realised that a kitchen chair wouldn’t cut it, and that trying to use the sofa would be too far the other way.
It’s glorious.  It reclines would well you could happily sleep in it if you had a footrest.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2020)

My neighbour chucked out a chair and I failed to remove the "spider" to fit it on my tiltable one
The lack of tilt is annoying me so I I've removed the upper back bolts and have started evolving some sort of permanent inclination.
Even in its current form it's still probably better for my back than the deckchair with an old duvet on it and being able to swing out on the wheels is a definite improvement ..


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 26, 2020)

Just assembled this one - £108 and pretty comfy.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 26, 2020)

"Your chair's ready"


----------



## NoXion (Aug 26, 2020)

Been thinking about getting a new desk chair, since the shitty fake plastic leather on my current one is starting to fall apart, and oh yeah and I fucked it up ever so slightly when I assembled it, so that the seat of the chair is in fact slightly tilted, which means I have occasionally lift up the chair and rotate the base into a more comfortable position.

Generously padded armrests are essential.

Materials? Fuck fake leather/polyurethane, that shit falls apart too quickly. Why is it so hard to find a desk chair upholstered in genuine perforated leather? Car manufacturers are way ahead of the game in this area.

High back, that can fold down to a low enough angle to comfortably snooze on.

An integrated footrest would be nice, but is not absolutely essential.

Any colour, so long as it's black.

No idea where to start looking. My current chair I bought on Amazon, but I really want to avoid buying anything from there this time.


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 26, 2020)

I have not regretted stumping up a bit for this Loreto chair.  The ergonomic settings work very well for me, and the chap came around and did a lengthy demonstration for me, which was impressive!  Wellworking are a nice company to deal with.



Elite Loreto Task Chair


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 26, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Any colour, so long as it's black.


I'd have preferred it if I could have got the one I've just bought in all black, but the grey bits were the least offensive colour I could find - some models had garish colours that would do my head in.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 26, 2020)

alsoknownas said:


> I have not regretted stumping up a bit for this Loreto chair.  The ergonomic settings work very well for me, and the chap came around and did a lengthy demonstration for me, which was impressive!  Wellworking are a nice company to deal with.
> 
> View attachment 227963
> 
> Elite Loreto Task Chair



I decided to take a look at the rest of their offerings out of curiousity. The prices, bloody nora!   I think that chair is the cheapest one they have!


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 26, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I decided to take a look at the rest of their offerings out of curiousity. The prices, bloody nora!   I think that chair is the cheapest one they have!


Yeah, I just see it as a work expenditure, and an investment in my back!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 10, 2020)

Bump, am on the hunt for suggestions because this ones a pile of shit and its falling to bits.

Even Argos are charging 100 odd quid for semi-ok looking ones so.


edit: I'm thinking the Tulip or Ergo on here? 





__





						Ergonomic Office Chairs | Ergonomic Chairs | Ergonomic Task Chairs
					

Our range of highly ergonomic office chairs include industry leaders, the Enjoy, Ergohuman, Mirus, & Nefil Office Chairs, for a better posture & reliable comfort.




					www.andrewsofficefurniture.com


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 10, 2020)

The ergo, no contest. The back design on the tulip chair style has always failed IME.


----------



## miss direct (Oct 6, 2020)

I've been checking every charity shop around here for weeks. One showed up last week, but it was £60 because it had a built in massager.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 12, 2020)

Having been sitting on a wicker living room chair since March, I finally decided to get something better to sit on.

Got one of these. Not brand new but in seemingly perfect condition.

More than £500 at John Lewis.   Cost me £120


----------



## teuchter (Oct 12, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I suspect that you are right in that anyone with an interest in flogging office chairs is bound to be pushing that angle...but that doesn't mean that the premise on which it is based is invalid. Dining chairs are not designed to be sat in for hours on end, in the way office chairs are. They usually have flat seats, which - unless you are quite fortunate in your physiology - tends to encourage slumping in the chair, and even more so if you are squinting downwards at a laptop screen on a table.
> 
> Laptop keyboards are an ergonomist's nightmare, too - their location in relation to the screen owes everything to the physical constraints of laptop design, and nothing at all to ergonomics or health. If you prop the laptop up so that the screen is at a natural eye level (which is where it should be to reduce neck strain), the keyboard's unreachable...so at the very least, laptop users will need an external keyboard (and, ideally, monitor...at the right height). While this paragraph isn't specifically about the ergonomics of chairs, it should be fairly obvious that the whole "system" is what influences posture, and therefore health. Perhaps, with an ideal computer setup, the limitations of dining chair/table are less, but I don't think we can just write the whole ergonomic thing off as a cynical income boost from office equipment suppliers.



existentialist I'm quoting from the other thread, but I think this discussion is more useful to have on this one.

Did you ask your ergonomist friend what evidence their recommendations were based on?

Because the more I look into this, the more I get the impression that it's a "science" with a lot that isn't really based on solid evidence. 

Back pain unfortunately is often very difficult to deal with. And has a habit of attracting quack treatments. The acupuncturists are all over it too.

I think maybe I already posted something earlier in this thread but things that seem to genuinely correlate with easing back problems are things like making sure you remain active.

I'm actually sitting on an old wooden dining chair, like weltweit. That's because I lent my sort-of-office chair to someone a couple of years ago but haven't bothered to ask for it back, because I haven't noticed anything getting better or worse since I've been sitting on this one. I've got a feeling that there might be a problem in having a "comfortable" chair in that it encourages you to move less. For me, back problems are correlated with being sedantry for a long time.

I don't thnk I'm alone in my scepticism -









						A difficult position: Experts question whether ergonomics holds up
					

"Ergonomics does not have a firm basis in science”, says Sydney University professor Chris Maher, a leading authority on back pain.




					www.smh.com.au


----------



## existentialist (Oct 12, 2020)

teuchter said:


> existentialist I'm quoting from the other thread, but I think this discussion is more useful to have on this one.
> 
> Did you ask your ergonomist friend what evidence their recommendations were based on?
> 
> ...


I must confess that I didn't go back to "source" and try to validate the science. I took my ergonomist friend's advice at face value, and tried it - an investment of a little over £100 didn't seem too much of a risk.

Has it completely transformed my life? No. I can still slouch in my office chair, and it took me a long time to get my workstation set up so that I wasn't committing any of the more grievous postural sins.

But I had been getting, over several years, increasing pain and limited movement in my right arm, which had a lot to do with the way I would hold the arm while using the mouse; similarly, because my keyboard was too far forward on the desk (largely because I couldn't get the dining chair close enough), I was also experiencing some wrist and finger strain.

Switching to the ergonomic chair has made it a lot easier for me to sit in a more upright, less slouchy way. Coupled with a monitor stand which has my eyeline roughly around the middle of the screen, and being able to move my keyboard further onto the desk so that my wrists have somewhere to rest, there is a distinct and noticeable improvement for me in things like neck pain. The seat is adjustable, so I am able to slope it forward in a way which means my hips are not at right angles, and my legs do not bear so hard on the edge of the seat...and a decent, adjustable back rest means that I can lean back into the chair in a way which avoids slouching.

All of this is anecdotal, I realise, and no substitute for Science...but the outcomes make sense to me, at least. You may be younger than me (10 years ago, I'd have been happy perched on whatever), and it may be that your posture and overall level of fitness is better than mine, too..


----------



## teuchter (Oct 12, 2020)

Another reason for my scepticism about "ergonomics" in general is the conflicting advice you see... 
You have your monitor with eyeline at mid screen, but I have mine set so eyeline is at top of screen. Google it and you'll probably find multiple sources recommending one or the other, or something else altogether.


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 12, 2020)

Yeah, the guidance we got from occupational health when I worked in government was top of screen at eye level, but I've definitely seen different - I suspect as well this is from the days when screens were far smaller.  When I go up a screen size next time, it'll be 'top third' at eye level.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 15, 2020)

OK, the best office chair I bought on ebay for £185, which is uncommon but as I own one, it's possible to get.

The Herman Miller Aeron.  It's a design classic for a reason

It's not a gaming or lounging about chair like some of the gaming chairs you can get like the Secret Labs ones.  Its specifically designed for you to be doing work,  in an upright position. I don't think it can be beaten for comfort when used like this.

These chairs are nearly 1100 new but commonly go second hand for 300.  If you look around and are patient you can get them under 200.  Especially as there are going to be a lot of office clear-outs in the next year or so. Everything is replaceable if it wears out.


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 15, 2020)

Tbh I sat in an aeron and then a shop copy of an aeron the other day and it won hands down. If folk are in London then there's a place opposite the fire station by old Street roundabouts that has hundreds of second hand aerons.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 15, 2020)

Sunray said:


> OK, the best office chair I bought on ebay for £185, which is uncommon but as I own one, it's possible to get.
> 
> The Herman Miller Aeron.  It's a design classic for a reason
> 
> ...



My humanscale is basically a copy of the aeron. It's taken a few days to get the adjustments right but now I could and do sit in it for 8+ hours a day


----------



## teuchter (Oct 15, 2020)

Sunray said:


> OK, the best office chair I bought on ebay for £185, which is uncommon but as I own one, it's possible to get.
> 
> The Herman Miller Aeron.  It's a design classic for a reason



It's a marketing classic, is what it is.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 15, 2020)

We had a mix of Aerons and Humanscale Liberty chairs in the office, which is not a place known for lavish expenditure for no reason. I like both of them.

Lots of companies aren't going back to their offices, either already determined or will inevitably be in short order, so it's possible that a lot of office equipment like this goes up for sale for cheap.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 15, 2020)

iamwithnail said:


> Tbh I sat in an aeron and then a shop copy of an aeron the other day and it won hands down. If folk are in London then there's a place opposite the fire station by old Street roundabouts that has hundreds of second hand aerons.


I think they used to charge 300 in there but if you went in now... with cash.
If the uk had tumble weed, it’d be gathering around old st right now.


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 15, 2020)

Yeah, that's certainly going to be my plan.  I imagine they've got a decent amount of surplus...


----------



## nick (Oct 15, 2020)

out of stock according to their website (if this is the one  Second Hand Herman Miller Chairs | Used Herman Miller Chairs )

But I only looked for Aerons


----------



## Shellee (Oct 15, 2020)

I've got this, bargain basement as my employer paid and the budget  was very tight.  
But it works OK and the chair is very comfortable.


----------



## andreww (Dec 10, 2020)

I recommend BERLMAN ergonomic high back mesh office chairs, I purchased this chair because I needed a comfortable mesh chair when I work on my computer for long periods of time. When it arrived, the assembly was easy enough to figure out. The chair itself is comfortable to sit in with some lumbar support. I am able to sit for hours without any back pains. Happy with my purchase so far!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 10, 2020)

andreww said:


> I recommend BERLMAN ergonomic high back mesh office chairs, I purchased this chair because I needed a comfortable mesh chair when I work on my computer for long periods of time. When it arrived, the assembly was easy enough to figure out. The chair itself is comfortable to sit in with some lumbar support. I am able to sit for hours without any back pains. Happy with my purchase so far!


Thanks so much for signing up to urban75 to provide this impartial review of this product which we can all safely assume you have no financial interest in.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 10, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Having been sitting on a wicker living room chair since March, I finally decided to get something better to sit on.
> 
> Got one of these. Not brand new but in seemingly perfect condition.
> 
> ...



Ive got this. It’s way better than the Aeron I had before and had to put ebay because it was shit.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 10, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Thanks so much for signing up to urban75 to provide this impartial review of this product which we can all safely assume you have no financial interest in.


Don't be such a cynic.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 11, 2021)

mauvais said:


> We had a mix of Aerons and Humanscale Liberty chairs in the office, which is not a place known for lavish expenditure for no reason. I like both of them.
> 
> Lots of companies aren't going back to their offices, either already determined or will inevitably be in short order, so it's possible that a lot of office equipment like this goes up for sale for cheap.


One of these Humanscale Liberty chairs arrived today, courtesy of work. It's used, taken out of some abandoned office somewhere, but it's now mine to keep for free. In fact they actively _don't_ ever want it back. £730 in John Lewis.

The unions negotiated this. Thanks, unions!


----------

